# When to take SE Exam



## cal91 (May 19, 2017)

I'm wondering when I will be able to take the SE exam. Is it like the National PE exam, which was recently changed so that 2 years of experience isn't necessary to take the exam, and is decoupled from the application? Or is it like the state exams, where you apply to take the exam in the same application as your license application, and must wait until you have the required experience?

Assuming I need the 3 years of experience, I'm not sure when my experience can start counting. The CA board website says... "Qualifying experience is counted three years from the date of the examination which was passed to obtain initial licensure as a civil engineer." I took the PE exam in April 2017, and will be taking the California Surveying/Seismic exams in October 2017. Assuming all goes well and I pass all 3, when does my qualifying experience start - April, or October? If April, I won't be able to take the test until October 2020. If October, I won't be able to take the test until April 2021. Correct?

Thanks!


----------



## cal91 (May 19, 2017)

I also forgot to ask if the CA board final filing deadlines for PE/PLS applications apply to SE applicants.


----------



## StandardPractice (May 19, 2017)

cal91 said:


> I'm wondering when I will be able to take the SE exam. Is it like the National PE exam, which was recently changed so that 2 years of experience isn't necessary to take the exam, and is decoupled from the application? Or is it like the state exams, where you apply to take the exam in the same application as your license application, and must wait until you have the required experience?
> 
> Assuming I need the 3 years of experience, I'm not sure when my experience can start counting. The CA board website says... "Qualifying experience is counted three years from the date of the examination which was passed to obtain initial licensure as a civil engineer." I took the PE exam in April 2017, and will be taking the California Surveying/Seismic exams in October 2017. Assuming all goes well and I pass all 3, when does my qualifying experience start - April, or October? If April, I won't be able to take the test until October 2020. If October, I won't be able to take the test until April 2021. Correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm there is a lot to decipher from your post, but I'll try to tackle it. Ignore the CA requirements for licensure and focus on sitting for the SE exam in itself. Licensure =/= being able to sit for exam in most states as you have highlighted in your OP. It doesn't even matter whether you're a PE or not in some states. Now that I think about it, there are really too many variables to have an answer to fit all circumstances. Your best bet is to email your state board and other state boards that recognize the SE title and figure which one will allow you to take the exam the earliest (if that's your goal) and take the exam with the plan to APPLY for licensure in that state that gives you the answer you are looking for. I can tell you already CA is not your easiest route.


----------



## Lomarandil (May 23, 2017)

I'm going to base my response on taking the exam in CA (based on your reference to it and username). As SP points out, there may be other ways to skin the cat in other states.

For California:

The clock on experience to sit for the SE starts at licensure (the old wording was confusing about test dates, but I believe they just recently revised it). That means all exams passed, application accepted, etc. Check the wording of the board rules themselves to be sure -- the website may be lagging behind.

It is not decoupled like the PE, and I do not think it will be decoupled in the future. At least for now, you will apply, be accepted, and then register to sit for the exam.

The application dates (from what I've seen) line up with PE application dates.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (May 30, 2017)

Just a word of warning, if you plan on reciprocity in other states you will need to watch the wording carefully.  In a number of states you must have 4 years of experience prior to taking the exam.  If you do not meet this requirement, and depending on how that state's laws are written it can even go to the extreme of making you completely retake the PE or SE exam that you already passed, even if you have ample total experience.  The issue being that in some states it is written in the legal code that the experience must be obtained and verified first.

So if you only ever plan to practice in CA then just follow their rules, but I always recommend to the EIs at my office that they just wait until they have the full 4 years to avoid any future reciprocity issues (my firm works in probably 20 states and my office does all of the bridge work for the firm, so reciprocity is a pretty common thing for us).


----------

